# Goats for good home (free)



## BunBun02 (Dec 29, 2014)

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1419862438.027071.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1419862480.432224.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1419862501.242866.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1419862516.966291.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1419862535.341475.jpg


----------



## BunBun02 (Dec 29, 2014)

Woops I mean sheep hahah


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Dec 29, 2014)

where there is cuteness, there is trouble behind those eye(s) ....


----------



## Leopold_Ruby (Dec 29, 2014)

Those are them or just Google pics?


----------



## BunBun02 (Dec 30, 2014)

I am selling them for my uncle some are them and some are just examples they need too go tho


----------



## Watermelons (Dec 30, 2014)

We do not "sell" animals here. And not only that but this isnt even an ad. Pulling photos off google and claiming thats what yore selling is illegal.


----------

